# Traditional, need help with arrow spine info



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Ignore the manufacturer charts and use this...

*Stu Miller Dynamic Spine Calculator*
http://heilakka.com/stumiller/


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Ignore the manufacturer charts and use this...
> 
> *Stu Miller Dynamic Spine Calculator*
> http://heilakka.com/stumiller/



Saved it up, thanks Ron. What arrows are you using for your recurve: aluminum or wooden arrows?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I am currently using carbon arrows on my recurve. I am shooting Carbon Express Heritage 125s tipped with 125gr points. I could have went down to 90s (arrows) but I plan on getting some higher poundage limbs in the near future.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> I am currently using carbon arrows on my recurve. I am shooting Carbon Express Heritage 125s tipped with 125gr points. I could have went down to 90s (arrows) but I plan on getting some higher poundage limbs in the near future.


What's the poundage on the recurve?

I might run in a bit of a trouble: the mongolian I think is 45-50#, but the longbows coming are 75#, 66# and 50#. Don't think I can get away with using only what I have, might have to kaching! some more.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Xenomorph,

Because it important to match your arrows to the bow for best flight in Traditional shooting, you may want to consider taking a drive over to Fred Walkers at Kawartha Tradional Archery www.kawarthatraditionalarchery.info and take your bows and let Fred help you with selecting the best arrows for each bow. His Trad shop is one of the best stocked traditional shops in Ontario and he has quite a vast selection of arrows you can try out to find the most suited.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Xenomorph said:


> What's the poundage on the recurve?
> 
> I might run in a bit of a trouble: the mongolian I think is 45-50#, but the longbows coming are 75#, 66# and 50#. Don't think I can get away with using only what I have, might have to kaching! some more.


Right now I am at 45lbs...30" draw so lil bit more. Sounds like you might need more than one set of darts bud. 



DssBB said:


> Xenomorph,
> 
> Because it important to match your arrows to the bow for best flight in Traditional shooting, you may want to consider taking a drive over to Fred Walkers at Kawartha Tradional Archery www.kawarthatraditionalarchery.info and take your bows and let Fred help you with selecting the best arrows for each bow. His Trad shop is one of the best stocked traditional shops in Ontario and he has quite a vast selection of arrows you can try out to find the most suited.


That would be a long haul from BC. Little over 4000kms. LOL! Drop me a line when you get here Marius. 
Fred's is about 1/2 hour from me. I have not been there yet but I've heard nothing but great things about his shop.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

^don't say it twice. In a couple years I might do the trek back. Apparently wifey might get a job at McGill once she's done with her PhD


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Xenomorph,

Sorry, I thought you were local to us. Since you are out in BC, I would still look into finding a trad shop who is out your way and see they have a good selection of various spine arrows and would allow you too try them out. The other options is too look at Three Rivers Archery. They sell "arrow test kits" in which you can get 3 or 4 different spine arrows in a package from the likes of Carbon Express, Easton , Gold Tip and would allow to experiment in finding an arrow which would work best.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Get in touch with John Wert at Trad Tech/Lancaster Archery.
John has helped me out in the past and may be able to solve your problem.
He's great to talk too and very knowledgeable in the traditional field.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

DssBB said:


> Xenomorph,
> 
> Sorry, I thought you were local to us. Since you are out in BC, I would still look into finding a trad shop who is out your way and see they have a good selection of various spine arrows and would allow you too try them out. The other options is too look at Three Rivers Archery. They sell "arrow test kits" in which you can get 3 or 4 different spine arrows in a package from the likes of Carbon Express, Easton , Gold Tip and would allow to experiment in finding an arrow which would work best.


No worries. Thanks a lot for the info. That would have been one of my next questions: where/who sells test kits 

:cheers:



crazymoose said:


> Get in touch with John Wert at Trad Tech/Lancaster Archery.
> John has helped me out in the past and may be able to solve your problem.
> He's great to talk too and very knowledgeable in the traditional field.


Will do. 
I need glove, thumb ring fletching jig, feathers and arrows. Definitely would appreciate more feedback. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Not sure how it translates in a Mongolian bow but in a recurve I would suggest: You're pulling a 45# @ 28 bow to 30". Approx 2-3# increase per inch of length, so say about 50#. Probably want a 31" arrow. I would shoot carbons,at least at first. Tough and wider spine range. If you've got any 400 carbons around I would try them. You can tweak the spine by changing point weight. Definately need feathers though.
Check out the trad forums.

Hope this helps.


----------

